

JQuery UI vs Kendo UI - jbristowe
http://jqueryuivskendoui.com/

======
dannyc
I think it's a bit misleading. jQueryMobile is an official part of jQuery as
is jQuery UI, and validation while considered a plugin is ostensibly
"official" as the author is a jQueryUI core committer. So while Kendo might be
operating under one GPL licensed roof, in the end if you consider all
"Official" jQuery projects as one project, they offer a lot more and a MIT
license! I know you mentioned those projects as "See etc." but in my mind at
least, it's just a question of marketing semantics of what should be
considered one project.

~~~
toddanglin
That's a fair point. jQuery, jQueryUI, and jQuery Mobile are all very much
under the same roof.

The plug-ins are a different story. Some are more "official-ish" than others.
So a developer using only jQueryUI must research, find, and add these to a
project to "build out" a complete starting point.

We're trying to save developers that time, and provide an unified library
that's simpler to learn, maintain, and upgrade. I think it's more than
semantics, and when you compare performance, you should also see it's more
than just features.

Hope that helps.

------
ghempton
The grid comparison of features vs the core jQuery UI module doesn't seem
right. Of course a behemoth framework will win out on a feature comparison
against one module of a modular framework.

~~~
jbristowe
That's a fair comment, which is why I made a point of highlighting available
plug-ins like Template, Globalize, and others.

------
Ubersoldat
Really nice. Great job guys. One of the things I miss from JQueryUI from ExtJS
is the datasources which aren't (AFAIK) an integrated component of the
framework. I'll give it a try.

------
andrewfelix
I can't get past the problem of Kendo only properly supporting webkit.

EDIT: Should have clarified I'm referring to mobile.

~~~
jbristowe
Older versions of Firefox, Internet Explorer, and Safari are supported. Can
you elaborate on the phrase, "only properly supporting WebKit"?

EDIT: Got it. Yes, you're correct; currently, Kendo UI Mobile provides UI
widgets that match the theming and functionality of native controls available
for iOS and Android.

------
taf2
library looks really nice! You guys should consider supporting mustache.js as
a template engine - the advantage is it's compatible with other languages,
we're using mustache for java, objc, javascript mobile, and javascript web....
oh and a bit of ruby mustache too!

EDIT: disclaimer i have a mustache

~~~
jbristowe
Thanks! I'll share this feedback with the team. FWIW, we work very hard to
"play well with others". For example, there's an example of Kendo UI
integration with Knockout here:

<http://demos.kendoui.com/web/integration/index.html>

There's also an example of Kendo UI integration with jQuery templates here:

[http://demos.kendoui.com/web/integration/jquery-
templates.ht...](http://demos.kendoui.com/web/integration/jquery-
templates.html)

EDIT: I do not have a mustache but I do like mustache.js.

------
yalimkgerger
this looks really good. really well thought out. congrats. We are in the
process of choosing a mobile JS library for our framework. We were going to go
with JQuery Mobile but I am impressed with Kendo. You might get a call from us
in the next months. You never know...:-)

~~~
jbristowe
Please let me know if you have any questions. I'm happy to assist. In the
meanwhile, there's a healthy number of threads happening on our forums:

<http://www.kendoui.com/forums.aspx>

Lots of Q&A's worth checking out.

Kendo UI Mobile is currently in Beta but I would encourage you to check it out
and send us your feedback:

<http://kendo.uservoice.com/>

Alternatively, send your questions to @KendoUI on Twitter.

~~~
youngtaff
So what it's impact on page performance?

Your Telerik controls for .Net have a terrible effect on performance for
example.

~~~
toddanglin
Performance is one of the things we think we're doing _really_ well with Kendo
UI. We're jsPerfing everything we put in Kendo UI to make sure it's as fast as
possible.

Ultimately, impact on page performance largely depends on how you use the
tools (same goes for .NET). Used correctly, Kendo UI will help you deliver
maximum perf for rich UI.

Hope that helps.

